# starting John Owen



## Preach (Jan 6, 2006)

I have read Death of Death, and his work on Arminianism. But, I now want to seriously interact with the entire 16 volumes over the next decade.

I'd like to start with the more devotional books. Can anyone recommend either a more devotional volume, or where you think one should start in Owen? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby

p.s.-John Piper said that Sinclair Ferguson had read all the 16 volumes before he left high school. No wonder he turned out the way he has!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)

Fred Greco may have a suggestion for you -- he is one of our residential Owen scholars.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jan 6, 2006)

Vol. II has a large section on Communion with God.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say that his "Practical Works" would be a good place.

Volumes 6 & 7, especially. _On the Mortification of Sin_ (Vol 6) and _On Spiritual-Mindedness_ (Vol 7) are excellent.

I aso think, while not strictly speaking a devotional work, Owen's _Discourse on the Holy Spirit_ (Vol 3 & 4) is very pertinent in our day, when very few (within Reformed circles or without) understand the doctrine of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Brian (Jan 7, 2006)

Though not an Owen scholar, I am a deep Owen lover. I heartily agree with Fred's assessment. 

Nevertheless, its easy to start when the _Works_ starts out with _Christologia_: the Glory of Christ. Some of the best meditations on the glory of Christ's work and person are here.

BRIAN


----------



## nlknorr (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello,
I hope it is ok to post this here and I hope it is ok to do what I have done with the works of John Owen. If anybody knows otherwise I will take them down immediately.

If you go www.lulu.com/natek, I have fitted all 23 volumes of the Works of John Owen down to 6 volumes. I've done this by formatting them for 8.5x11 books, 8 point font and minimal margins. The John Owen I haven't actually printed or read (if the Lord gives me enough time on this earth maybe I will do this someday) but I am currently reading the John Bunyan works that I have done in the same way and find it 1) to be incredibly edifying and 2) not too difficult to read for my 29 year old, near sighted eyes.

Also there is no royalty on these books and you can download the PDFs for free. Again, I haven't actually printed the Owen yet (haven't scrambled up enough money to do so) so there maybe some formatting type mistakes but I think for the most part, they are good to go.

If anybody would like to buy the Works of John Owen and doesn't want to spend the $350 for them, you can own all 23 Volumes in this way for about $100.

Again, let me know if this is not lawful. I just pulled the Public Domain html files from the net and slapped them into a Word Document, formatted to print at lulu. This stuff simply needs to be read and it seems a pity to be prohibited by costs. I will also put a quick plug in for John Bunyan. It is my plan to read straight through both volumes. I've read The _Jerusalem Sinner Saved_, _The Greatness of the Soul and Unspeakableness of its Loss Thereof_ and am currently reading _The Work of Jesus Christ as Advocate_. Each time I think, "Can it get any better than this", and each time it does. I whole heartedly recommend you to take up and read Bunyan.

In Christ,
Nate


----------



## Casey (Jan 7, 2006)

I've recently started his discourse on the Holy Spirit since I have my Pneumatology class next semester.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nlknorr_
> Hello,
> I hope it is ok to post this here and I hope it is ok to do what I have done with the works of John Owen. If anybody knows otherwise I will take them down immediately.
> 
> ...



Nate, Interstingly enough, Owen is not copywritten. Even Banner of Truth never did that to thier 16 volumes.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Pastor Barcellos regarding Volume II. It is a very edifying meditation upon the various facets of our communion with the Trinity. 

The full title is "Of Communion with God the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, each Person Distinctly, in Love, Grace, and Consolation; or, the Saint's Fellowship with the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost Unfolded"

This work proves the assertion that the best theological writing makes also the most devotional reading. Treatises like this make one want to put down the book at times, and just worship our God with thanksgiving and praise!

[Edited on 1-8-2006 by Archlute]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's another vote for volume 6. In it you will get the most sublime dressing-down you ever received for your own sin, and find the most worshipful times of penitence (at least I did upon my first reading of it). I find "On Mortification of Sin" in that volume to be exceedingly devotional - in that it drives you to your knees in both repentance, and sweet sorrow, and raises and magnifies our Great Savior at the same time. Honestly I don't find Owen to vary that greatly from work to work in terms of "devotional" quality - his very "hard-saying" works like this one are very God-honoring and worshipful, while his more "devotional" topics, like "Christologia", are very tightly woven doctrinal treatises. 

If you want a real feel for Owen, though, you can't go wrong with any of the specific treatises mentioned. He's a gold mine of God-glorifying writing, and a lifetime of good study.


----------



## Philip A (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Rich and Fred. 

I am currently reading through Vol III: _Pneumatologia_ and Vol II: _Communion With God_ simultaneously.

Owen's pnuematology is phenomenal!

I would highly recommend downloading Carl Trueman's lectures on John Owen from sermonaudio. They are extremely edifying, and provide a good overview on Owen's life, times, theology, and work. Listening to those lectures is what reinvogirated my current readings.


----------



## Preach (Jan 8, 2006)

I heard that Sinclair Ferguson wrote a book either on Owen, and or Owen's works which is a good introductory volume into Owen. Does anyone know the name of the book.

Also, where can I purchase either the 16 volumes, or individual volumes. Thanks,


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> I heard that Sinclair Ferguson wrote a book either on Owen, and or Owen's works which is a good introductory volume into Owen. Does anyone know the name of the book.
> 
> Also, where can I purchase either the 16 volumes, or individual volumes. Thanks,



The Ferguson book is likely _John Owen On The Christian Life_. You can also get an anthology that Ferguson contributed to: _John Owen The Man and His Theology_

I would shop at the usual suspects: CBD, Cumberland, etc.

One thing to be aware of: Owen's works are actually 24 volumes:
16 volumes of general works
7 on Hebrews
Biblical Theology


----------



## caddy (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking for a Good Devotional Book. Appreciate all the comments in this thread. I think I'll Look to Owens. I have His "The Death of Death..."


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 21, 2006)

The lowest prices can found as follows:

$325 = 16 volumes "Works" + 7 volume "Exposition of Hebrews"
--link

$280 = 16 volumes "Works"
--link

$14.95 = both "works" & work on "Hebrews", but in electronic PDF form
--link


----------

